# Attempting to carpet dwarf hair grass.



## Casperhito (May 2, 2012)

Setup.
10g rimless
Liquid ferts, co2, root tabs and diy co2 if needed. 
Flourite substrate
2 marineland hidden led lights put together and over the tank roughly 10" from the substrate.
It is cycled and has been a home to snails shrimp and a few tetra.

I uprooted the grass during a re-scape recently. It was half dead and after trimming all bad sections off it is really short. I have faith though  

Any suggestions or tips? Errors in the setup? 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

I had a really hard time getting DHG to carpet with a lot more light than I think you've got and most people I asked said I'd need CO2 and patience to get any kind of thick carpet from dwarf hair grass.


----------



## Casperhito (May 2, 2012)

I hope there is enough light, It is a total 48-50 par. I guess only time will tell. I have planty of co2 via excel and diy, hopefully. 

Sent using voodoo through my phone to your retinas.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Be patient. It may look completely dead but check for green threads coming up away from the old crowns.

Mine sure likes a lot of light. Even in a tank lit with metal halide it is still much thicker close to the tank sides where it is brighter.


----------



## Casperhito (May 2, 2012)

Got home from work and noticed they are already starting to run! 
I looks like the root tabs and all the other goodies are paying off.

Sent using voodoo through my phone to your retinas.


----------



## Casperhito (May 2, 2012)

Nothing new to really update on so here are some snack time pics to tide you guys over. 

Sent using voodoo through my phone to your retinas.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Whoa what kind of snail is that?


----------



## Casperhito (May 2, 2012)

The common names are Giant Ramshorn, Columbian Ramshorn. They are actually an apple snail though

Sent using voodoo through my phone to your retinas.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't think 48-50 PAR is low light, but in fact medium light. I'd be interested to see how liquid CO2 and ferts will help the carpet grow. My guess is though, you'll need pressurized CO2 to get the robust growth we see in high-tech tanks.

I'll be staying posted to your updates though.


----------



## Casperhito (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for keeping an eye on the thread. I will update a lot. If it doesn't work I will go high tech. I am an extreme diy'er so thought I would give low tech a shot. The rams horns are at it again lol. 

Sent using voodoo through my phone to your retinas.


----------

